# How capable is the seahunt BX 22 BR?



## Txs_mde_87

So about 6 months ago I figured I start out my fishing adventure in a triton 177. I haves fished the wrecks and reefs outside Destin fl., moving through 3-4' swells cautiously a time or two overall not a bad size boat in sketchy conditions but I've been aching to go bigger and not have the urge to buy a bigger boat every time I'm on the water.

Well I pulled the trigger on a seahunt BX 22 BR with the fiber glass ttop and 200 on the back. I added a Minn Kota I pilot 112lb and Garmin 7407 XVS with the 36 mile radome and the extra 3 year warranty to the Yamaha.

My question is how capable is the BX on open water, I doubt I'm going 30 miles out but I know it's all in the driver and the gonads to push through the little rough water to get to maybe some calmer water and hit the reefs and wrecks 10+ miles outside of Destin and future fishing in Orlando and the keys in the summer for tarpon and dolphin. I am always open to learn more about boating and I doubt this boat will be going anywhere for a long while.


----------



## Mac1528

Surely this is one time where I think everyone agrees that bigger is better. Sounds like you have a very capable sled to get to the places where you wish to go. But as you refer to....its capability depends much on the performance of the person controlling the helm. There is no substitute for safety, and that's your call. Be safe and be careful and have a great time with that new cruiser. Post us a pic also and let the rest of us see her!


----------



## Txs_mde_87

Thanks, I only have an iPad to post pics(priorities lol) I click the link and the screen closes. I'll get it up though. 

I haven't took delivery yet though just test drove it out in the gulf but yesterday was perfect with no swells or waves except for big wakes from the big boats but with the engine and trim tabs working together my full can of energy drink in the center console cup holder didn't spill a drop or even move.


----------



## TeaSea

I have the same boat but with a 150 Yammy instead of 200. I am very pleased with the dry and smooth ride. The way yours is rigged you should be able to 'go'. You didn't mention radio or EPIRB but I assume you have a VHF with at least 4 foot (8 feet is better) fixed antenna and either EPIRB or PLB as well as Sea Tow or Boat USA. Good luck out there and catch some fish


----------



## Txs_mde_87

Yea came with sea tow free for a year and yes I didn't mention the VHF. I went out yesterday as usaa sent the check for the boat even though I was told they couldn't send it until Tuesday, big suprise.

Well with 4 females sitting near the front, trim tabs positioned to allow the boats now to stay up I took on some water, more than my 177. It was only 1-2 ft seas maybe a 3 randomly and that's what got me. I know 4 females at like 130 a piece is a bit of weight with 50 pounds of gear/safety equipment but I don't have the minn Kota or the batteries installed yet and I'm assuming the weight is going to be close. A little disappointing but I'll see how she does. The 6 JBLs were bangin though.


----------



## JoeZ

It's a bay boat, you'll get splash. 

You'll also learn to use your trim tabs to avoid splash. You can either have four girls ride up front and be comfy or you can move them back while running and everyone stay dry.


----------



## Txs_mde_87

yea, i barey had the boat in gear to follow some dolphins, 1-2 ft right outside the destin jetties yesterday, today was even worse but i didnt venture out of the bay. 

kind of thinking i should of went with the ultra 225 or triton 22 ft, bx is a mighty fine boat but i think staying a little drier would be nice, im sure ill get over it once the trolling motor and garmin FF/GPS/radar go on this week and i actually do some fishing and stop the dolphin tours.


----------



## Mark Collins

The trick to a drier ride in a bay boat is to keep the weight out of the front :yes:


----------



## Splittine

You'll be happy with it once you learn how to drive it. They are fairly dry bay boats when you got in dialed in right. And like said above keep the weight in the back.


----------



## DawnsKayBug

If you are on FB search fo rthe Sea hunt boat owners page. about 1000 members all you can give you their 2 cents. Not edited in anyway and the Admin(me) doesnt delete anything no matter how bad it is. Honestly there isnt anything major said on there and if ther eis SH has reps on the page who monitor it and do all they can to help the people.


----------

